# هل الخطيئة تورث



## yaso (29 يناير 2007)

عندي سؤال صغير اد البسبوسه:smil12: 

*هل الخطيئة تورث *

سؤال يطرح نفسة 

مع النصوص هداكم الله 


بااااااي​


----------



## My Rock (30 يناير 2007)

yaso قال:


> عندي سؤال صغير اد البسبوسه:smil12:​
> 
> *هل الخطيئة تورث *​
> 
> ...


 
رومية 5 و العدد 12
مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ وَهَكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ.


----------



## yaso (30 يناير 2007)

شكرا للاستاذ الفاضل My Rock على جوابك 

ولكن استاذي جوابك زاد غموضي 
ممكن تبسطلي الامور عشان نصل للحق

مش يسوع اتى وصلب من اجل الخطيئة الاصليه ليكفر الخطايا 
واحنا حملنا الخطيه دي 


وفي كتاب لاهوت المسيح للبابا شنوده صفحه 83_84
قال :
ومادامت الخطيه موجهه الى الله اصلا والله غير محدود يكون اذا خطية غير محدوده واذا كفر عنها لابد من كفاره غير محدوده تكفي للغفران لكن لا يوجد غير محدود غير الله لذلك كان لابد ان يتجسد الله نفسه لان لا احد ينوب عن الانسان وقام بهذه المهمه السيد المسيح ليخلص العالم كله



يعني اساس عقيدتكم الخطيئة الاصليه والمسيح تجسد بسبب الخطيئة الاصليه ومن دون الخطيئة الاصليه لاتوجد مسيحيه 
فباطله كرازتكم وباطل ايضا ايمانكم

طيب سؤالي ويييين 
الدين المسيحي قائم على الخطيئة الاصليه 
اين تكلم يسوع عن الخطيئة الاصليه 
بلاش ياسيدي اين قال ((آدم))
كلمه آدم لم يقولها 
مافي حاجة اسمها خطيئة اصليه ((كل انسان بخطيئته يقتل))

انتا استشهدت بنص روميه 5_12 من كلام بولس 
انا عايز نص من كلام يسوع 
*معقول يسوع لم يتلكم ابدا ابدا عن الخطيئة الاصليه *حتى على الصليب نفى ذلك وقال ..*ابي ابي لما تركتني او لما شبقتني *سبحان الله حتى على الصليب 

واسمع لهذه النصوص جديا من كتابك تدل انه* لايوجد شيء اسمه الخطيئة الاصليه ونحن لانرث الخطيئة*اسمع 

*ارميا : 31: 29* في تلك الايام لا يقولون بعد الاباء اكلوا حصرما و اسنان الابناء ضرست 
31: 30 *بل كل واحد يموت بذنبه *كل انسان ياكل الحصرم تضرس اسنانه

سفر التثنيه 24: 16 لا يقتل الاباء عن الاولاد و لا يقتل الاولاد عن الاباء *كل انسان بخطيته يقتل*
حزقيال 18: 20 *النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب و الاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن بر البار عليه يكون و شر الشرير عليه يكون*

والله هذه النصوص عندي اغلى من 10000 بل من كنوز الدنيا كلها 
هل انت واعي النصوص جيدا 

الله يخليك يا استاز تدبر النصوص 
موضوع العقيده ليس سهلا اما جنه او* نااااار* 

واسمع ماذا قال يسوع ايضا 
يوحنا: 15: 22 لو لم اكن قد جئت و كلمتهم لم تكن لهم خطية و اما الان فليس لهم عذر في خطيتهم
اي رااااااايك 
اييين الخطية 

اسمع لهذه النص وهو تنفي ان الاطفال ورثوا الخطيه

متى 19: 13 حينئذ قدم اليه اولاد لكي يضع يديه عليهم و يصلي فانتهرهم التلاميذ 
19: 14 اما يسوع فقال دعوا الاولاد ياتون الي و لا تمنعوهم لان لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت السماوات
*ما ذنب الاطفال يرثو خطيئة آدم *
*لماذا تعمدوا الاطفال عند الولاده *
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*والله نفسه يشهد انه لايوجد خطيئه اصليه يشهد لايوب ونوح*
سفر ايوب العهد القديم 1: 8 فقال الرب للشيطان هل جعلت قلبك على عبدي ايوب لانه ليس مثله في الارض *رجل كامل و مستقيم *يتقي الله و يحيد عن الشر

وايضا سفر ايوب 2: 3 فقال الرب للشيطان هل جعلت قلبك على عبدي ايوب لانه ليس مثله في الارض رجل كامل و مستقيم يتقي الله و يحيد عن الشر و الى الان و هو متمسك بكماله و قد هيجتني عليه لابتلعه بلا سبب
ويشهد ايضا لنوح ويقول 
تكوين7: 1 و قال الرب لنوح ادخل انت و جميع بيتك الى الفلك لاني اياك رايت بارا لدي في هذا الجيل
6: 9 هذه مواليد نوح كان نوح رجلا بارا كاملا في اجياله و سار نوح مع الله


لوقا 1: 5 كان في ايام هيرودس ملك اليهودية كاهن اسمه زكريا من فرقة ابيا و امراته من بنات هرون و اسمها اليصابات 
1: 6 و كانا كلاهما بارين امام الله سالكين في جميع وصايا الرب و احكامه* بلا لوم*


اي رايك يا استاز اييييين الخطيه الاصليه 

*************
*لا مكان لهذه الجمل هنا "المشرف"*


----------



## انسان (30 يناير 2007)

جواب مسكت صراحة 

نتمنى الله يهدي اخوانا المسيحيين اي والله اتمنى لهم كل خير 

اتمنى ان الله ينجيهم من يوم الحساب و يهدي قلوبهم الى الاسلام


شكرا لكليكما


----------



## Twin (31 يناير 2007)

*سأكمل معك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااي أخي yaso*

*أنا أري أنك تحدثت في وادي أخر بعيداً عن ما قصده الأخ روك*
*فالأية الموضوعة من الأخ روك تتحدث بإجاز عن كل ما تريد أنت من سؤالك ولكن أنا أعذرك لأن هذه الأيه بعيدة عن تفكيرك*
*وهذا ليس تقليل من شأنك لالالالا*
*أنما لصعوبتها وصعوبة فهمها *​*الأية وتفسيرها*


My Rock قال:


> رومية 5 و العدد 12
> مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ وَهَكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ.




مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ وَهَكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ​ 
*الأية هنا تؤكد أن الموت دخل للعالم بخطيئة شخص واحد فقط*
*وهو الإنسان الأول "أبونا أدم"*
*وبما أن العقوبة كانت بسبب كسر الوصية الأولي الموت وليس كأي موت*

وَأَوْصَى الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ آدَمَ قَائِلاً: مِنْ جَمِيعِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ تَأْكُلُ أَكْلاً 17وَأَمَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلاَ تَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا لأَنَّكَ يَوْمَ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا *مَوْتاً تَمُوتُ*

*فالموت هنا كان ليس جسدي فقط بل جسدي وأبدي*

*فبما أن الموت صار علي أدم وأمرأته **أذاً نسله أيضاً سيتحمل *
*هذه العقوبة أيضاً*

*لأن أذا صارت الشجرة رديئة فالثمر بالتأكيد سيكون ردئ*
*فهمني*

*فلخطية هنا ليست خطيئة سهلة لأنها وجهت الي شخص الله ذاتة*
*وبسببها أدم وأمرأته طردا من الجنة*
*وبدأت الخطية في الأنتشار لأن الجميع صاروا بعيداً عن الله*

*لأنه كما قيل*
أثامكم صارت فاصلاً بيني وبينكم "يقول الرب"​*ولنكمل باقي التفسير*
إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ​ 
*أذا فهنا تأكيد أن الجميع لم يتحملوا الخطيئة وحسب بل أنهم أخطئوا*

*وكما يقول الكتاب*
أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بَارٌّ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ. 11لَيْسَ مَنْ يَفْهَمُ. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَطْلُبُ اللهَ. 12الْجَمِيعُ زَاغُوا وَفَسَدُوا مَعاً. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحاً لَيْسَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ.​ 
*فالكل هنا قد زاغ وفسد*​ 

*نأتي لمشاركتك*



yaso قال:


> وفي كتاب لاهوت المسيح للبابا شنوده صفحه 83_84
> قال :
> ومادامت الخطيه موجهه الى الله اصلا والله غير محدود يكون اذا خطية غير محدوده واذا كفر عنها لابد من كفاره غير محدوده تكفي للغفران لكن لا يوجد غير محدود غير الله لذلك كان لابد ان يتجسد الله نفسه لان لا احد ينوب عن الانسان وقام بهذه المهمه السيد المسيح ليخلص العالم كله
> 
> ...




*هذا صحيح وبما أنه وجهت الي الله فكان يجب أن يفدينا منها شخص*
* في قدر الله*
*وبما أنه لا يوجد فصار الله نفسة كفارة لنا*​ 


yaso قال:


> طيب سؤالي ويييين
> الدين المسيحي قائم على الخطيئة الاصليه
> اين تكلم يسوع عن الخطيئة الاصليه



​*يا أخي *​*الخطية الأصلية ليست بجملة تقال أو ما شابه ذالك*
*أنما هي حياه معاشة أذ الكل ذاغ وفسد *

*والكل كان في أحتياج الفداء*

*ولتأكيد وجود الخطية الجدية ووجوب الفداء*
*نورد ما ذكره النبي أشعياء*​ 
مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ الْحُزْنِ وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا مُحْتَقَرٌ فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ بِهِ. 4 *لَكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا*. وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَاباً مَضْرُوباً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَذْلُولاً. 5 *وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا* *مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا*. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا. 6 *كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ* *ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا.* 7 ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. 8 مِنَ الضُّغْطَةِ وَمِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ. وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ *أَنَّهُ ضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟ *9 وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ. عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْماً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ. 10 *أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحُزْنِ. إِنْ جَعَلَ* *نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ*​
 
*من الجمل المكبرة *
*نؤكد*
*أن السيد المسيح حمل أوجاعنا وأحزاننا*
*وجرح وسحق من أجل معاصينا وأثامنا*
*وضرب من أجل ذنب شعبي "خلي بالك من كلمة شعبي" *
*شعب مين دة أليس شعب الله*
*والرب سر بأن يسحقه بالحزن "لماذا"*
*لأنه جعل نفسه ذبيحة أثم*​ 
*وهو*​*سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ* ​*مع أنه *​*لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْماً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ*​​*فهنا يتضح أن الفداء حدث بسبب أثام وخطايا الشعب*​​*ولكن السؤال هنا*
*من أين جائت هذه الأثام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*أذ أن الإنسان خلق بدون خطيئة؟؟؟؟؟*
*لأنه خلق علي صورة الله ومثاله*​​*ونقول كمان*​*النبي داود قال*
لأني ها أنا ذا بالأثام حبل بي وبالخطايا ولدتني أمي​*بالأثام حبل به وبالخطايا ولدت به أمه*
*أذن الخطية وجدت فيه قبل ميلاده وبعد ميلاده*​​*وفي العهد الجديد نري وندرك أن السيد المسيح هو المخلص*​*فالملاك غبريال يقول للرعاه​*لاَ تَخَافُوا! فَهَا أَنَا أُبَشِّرُكُمْ بِفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ يَكُونُ لِجَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ: 11أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ *مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ*​*فهنا المسيح الرب سيخلص من ومن ماذا سيخلص ؟*​
*ويقول القديس يوسف الشيخ*
الآنَ تُطْلِقُ عَبْدَكَ يَا سَيِّدُ حَسَبَ قَوْلِكَ بِسَلاَمٍ، *30لأَنَّ عَيْنَيَّ قَدْ أَبْصَرَتَا خَلاَصَكَ* ، 31الَّذِي أَعْدَدْتَهُ قُدَّامَ وَجْهِ جَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ. 32نُورَ إِعْلاَنٍ لِلأُمَمِ، وَمَجْداً لِشَعْبِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ​*عينه أبصرت خلاص الله*
*خلاص الله سيكون من من ولمن أذن؟*​
*ويقول القديس يوحنا المعمدان*
هُوَذَا *حَمَلُ اللَّهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ*! 30 هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قُلْتُ عَنْهُ: يَأْتِي بَعْدِي، رَجُلٌ صَارَ قُدَّامِي، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَبْلِي.​*أن السيد المسيح هو حمل الله الذي سيرفع خطيئة العالم*
*فأي خطيئة يرفعها أذن؟*​​*أذن الخطية الأصلية لا تحتاج للفظ كي نصدقها أنما يكفينا أن نصدق وجودها*​​


yaso قال:


> *ارميا : 31: 29 في تلك الايام لا يقولون بعد الاباء اكلوا حصرما و اسنان الابناء ضرست *
> *31: 30 بل كل واحد يموت بذنبه كل انسان ياكل الحصرم تضرس اسنانه*
> 
> *سفر التثنيه 24: 16 لا يقتل الاباء عن الاولاد و لا يقتل الاولاد عن الاباء كل انسان بخطيته يقتل*
> *حزقيال 18: 20 النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب و الاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن بر البار عليه يكون و شر الشرير عليه يكون*


*

**يا أخي هذا شئ وما نتحدث عنه شئ*

*فهنا الخطية التي يفعلها أبي الجسدي لا أتحملها أنا*
*وهنا ستقول لي أن أدم هو أبونا*
*أقول لك نعم*

*ولكن خطيئة أدم هذه وجهت الي الله ذاته وبسببها طردنا من الفردوس*
*أما الخطايا التي نفعلها نحن أو أبائنا هذه خطايا فعلاً *
*ولكنها أقل شئناً من خطيئة أدم*
*لأننا نخطئ لأننا أصلاً ذائغون وفاسدون *
*أما أدم كان بدون خطيئة أصلاً*
*فكان ليس لديه الخطيئة أصلاً*​ 
*كما يقال*
فَإِنَّنَا نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ النَّامُوسَ رُوحِيٌّ وَأَمَّا أَنَا *فَجَسَدِيٌّ مَبِيعٌ تَحْتَ الْخَطِيَّةِ*. 15 لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ مَا أَنَا أَفْعَلُهُ إِذْ لَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ مَا أُرِيدُهُ بَلْ مَا أُبْغِضُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ. 16 فَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَفْعَلُ مَا لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ فَإِنِّي أُصَادِقُ النَّامُوسَ أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ. 17 فَالآنَ لَسْتُ بَعْدُ أَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ* أَنَا بَلِ الْخَطِيَّةُ السَّاكِنَةُ فِيَّ*. 18 فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ سَاكِنٌ فِيَّ أَيْ فِي جَسَدِي شَيْءٌ صَالِحٌ. لأَنَّ الإِرَادَةَ حَاضِرَةٌ عِنْدِي وَأَمَّا أَنْ أَفْعَلَ الْحُسْنَى فَلَسْتُ أَجِدُ. 19 لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ الصَّالِحَ الَّذِي أُرِيدُهُ بَلِ الشَّرَّ الَّذِي لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ. 20 فَإِنْ كُنْتُ مَا لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ إِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ فَلَسْتُ بَعْدُ أَفْعَلُهُ أَنَا بَلِ الْخَطِيَّةُ السَّاكِنَةُ فِيَّ

*هنا نوكد أن الخطيئة ساكنه فينا وتحت ناموس الخطية نحيا *
*فهمني*
*فأنا أريد أن أفعل الحسني ولكني لا أستطيع لأن جسدي لا يسكن فيه الصلاح بسبب الخطية*​ 


yaso قال:


> *والله هذه النصوص عندي اغلى من 10000 بل من كنوز الدنيا كلها *
> *هل انت واعي النصوص جيدا *
> 
> *الله يخليك يا استاز تدبر النصوص *
> *موضوع العقيده ليس سهلا اما جنه او نااااار *


*

**كويس أن هذه النصوص أغلي من كنوز الدنيا عندك وأنت *
*مش مؤمن ومش فاهم معناها *
*تخيل بقي وأحنا مؤمنين وفهمين تساوي أية*​ 


yaso قال:


> *واسمع ماذا قال يسوع ايضا *
> *يوحنا: 15: 22 لو لم اكن قد جئت و كلمتهم لم تكن لهم خطية و اما الان فليس لهم عذر في خطيتهم*
> *اي رااااااايك *
> *اييين الخطية *


*

هسمع
وهحاول أفهمك

هنا يا أخي السيد المسيح يقصد 
أنه إن لم يكن قد جاء ستبقي خطيئتهم موجودة
ولكن خطيتهم التي يترجون أنها ستغفر بمجئ المسيح المخلص
أذ أن لديهم رجاء في المسيح أن سينقذهم

أما بما أنه قد جاء المسيح وهم لم يعرفوه فخطيتهم باقية ولن تغفر 
فأذن لا عذر لهم​ 
*


yaso قال:


> *اسمع لهذ**ه النص وهو تنفي ان الاطفال ورثوا الخطيه*
> *متى 19: 13 حينئذ قدم اليه اولاد لكي يضع يديه عليهم و يصلي فانتهرهم التلاميذ *
> *19: 14 اما يسوع فقال دعوا الاولاد ياتون الي و لا تمنعوهم لان لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت السماوات*
> *ما ذنب الاطفال يرثو خطيئة آدم *
> ...


*

هنا أنا معك
فالخطية لا يتوارثها الأطفال إن ماتوا فقط
لأنهم لم يكن لديهم الفرصة في أعلان خلاصهم
فهنا الأبوان يتحملون خطيتهم الأصلية

ولكن لماذا نعمدهم أذن
أولاً ليتخلصوا من خطيئة أدم الأصلية
وثانياً ليستطيعوا أن يمارثوا حياة المسيحية بشكل عام وبإيمان وبنصرة
فالمعمودية تعطيهم النصرة علي الشيطان
أذ بها يدفنون مع المسيح وبعدها يقمون معه​ 

*


yaso قال:


> *والله نفسه يشهد انه لايوجد خطيئه اصليه يشهد لايوب ونوح*
> *سفر ايوب العهد القديم 1: 8 فقال الرب للشيطان هل جعلت قلبك على عبدي ايوب لانه ليس مثله في الارض رجل كامل و مستقيم يتقي الله و يحيد عن الشر*
> *وايضا سفر ايوب 2: 3 فقال الرب للشيطان هل جعلت قلبك على عبدي ايوب لانه ليس مثله في الارض رجل كامل و مستقيم يتقي الله و يحيد عن الشر و الى الان و هو متمسك بكماله و قد هيجتني عليه لابتلعه بلا سبب*
> *ويشهد ايضا لنوح ويقول *
> ...




*هل هذه الأيات تؤكد أن هؤلاء الأشخاص كانوا بلا خطية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*كيف تقول هذا*
*هذا شئ مجازي يا أخي يؤكد للقارئ أن هولاء الأشخاص جيدين بالمقارنة مع جيلهم*

*فمثلاً أنت عندما ترحب بشخص أتي لزيارتك وتقول له *
*أحنا النهاردة زرنا النبي*
*هو الشخص دة في مقام النبي مثلاً؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هذا تعبير مجازي يعلن للشخص مدي أهميته*

*وهنا الكتاب لم يقول أن هؤلاء الأشخاص بلا خطية أنما قال أنهم بارين*
*أوك*​ 
*تقريباً أنتهينا*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## yaso (31 يناير 2007)

هلااااااااااا حبيبي اميير 

فييينك ياعم وحشنا والله 

طيب شووف لاحظ من كلامك الاستنتاجات 

*استنتاج رقم (1)*​
*فبما أن* الموت صار علي أدم وأمرأته *أذاً* نسله أيضاً سيتحمل 
هذه العقوبة أيضاً

فبما ان __اذ 
*الصراحة الجواب مقنع جدا جدا* 
انا عايز نصوص يا اميييير :a82: 

*ومن المسيح نفسه
*
ولاحظ انتا ماجبت نص واحد من نصوص المسيح 
اتى وصلب من اجل الخطيئة ولم يقل كلمه آدم ((ادم))بس 
وقال عندما وضعوه على الصليب لماتركتني __لما شبقتني 
جميل جدااا جميل جدااا 


*استنتاج رقم (2)​*​​
فلخطية هنا ليست خطيئة سهلة لأنها وجهت الي شخص الله ذاتة
وبسببها أدم وأمرأته طردا من الجنة
وبدأت الخطية في الأنتشار لأن الجميع صاروا بعيداً عن الله

لأنه كما قيل
أثامكم صارت فاصلاً بيني وبينكم "يقول الرب"

ولنكمل باقي التفسير

إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ


أذا فهنا تأكيد أن الجميع لم يتحملوا الخطيئة وحسب بل أنهم أخطئوا



استنتاج شوشو رقم(3)​ 
ومادامت الخطيه موجهه الى الله اصلا والله غير محدود يكون اذا خطية غير محدوده واذا كفر عنها لابد من كفاره غير محدوده تكفي للغفران لكن لا يوجد غير محدود غير الله لذلك كان لابد ان يتجسد الله نفسه لان لا احد ينوب عن الانسان وقام بهذه المهمه السيد المسيح ليخلص العالم كله


مارأيك بهذه الاستنتاجات وكاني طلبت منكم قصة قصيرة 
او طلبت منكم تلخصولي قصة 
((من غير زعل))

واسمع الكلام __ومادامت __اذا __ولابد 
*اين نصوص المسيح من هذا الكلام*​
​


اين تكلم يسوووووووع عن الخطيئة الاصليه (خطيئةآآآآآدم)
*ايييييييييين* 
؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟

هل بولس اعلم من الله 
وكأن الدين المسيحي دين بوولس 

اميييير يااا امييير الله سبحانه وتعالى ميز الانسان عن الحيوان بالعقل 

هل العقل يقبل الكلام الي انتا قلته
تعال اسأل مسيحي تاني عن الخطيئة الاصليه 
رح يجاوب اجابه غير اجابتك 
لييييه 
لانه مافي قاعده مافي نصوص الواحد يرجع اليها 


*اجمل ما قرأت ونظرت اليه عينااااي *​​
*اجمل ماكتب في منتديات الكنيسة العربيه *
*((بواسطه مشرف الكل امير فكري))*​*فالخطية لا يتوارثها الأطفال إن ماتوا فقط*
*لأنهم لم يكن لديهم الفرصة في أعلان خلاصهم*
*فهنا الأبوان يتحملون خطيتهم الأصلية*

*ولكن لماذا نعمدهم أذن*
*أولاً ليتخلصوا من خطيئة أدم الأصلية*
*وثانياً ليستطيعوا أن يمارثوا حياة المسيحية بشكل عام وبإيمان وبنصرة*
*فالمعمودية تعطيهم النصرة علي الشيطان*
*أذ بها يدفنون مع المسيح وبعدها يقمون معه*


جميل جدا انا حعلق هذا الكلام في غرفة نومي ومكان عملي ليشاهده كل الناس 
كم وصلنا استنتاج رقم كااام ( ؟)


هل هذه الأيات تؤكد أن هؤلاء الأشخاص كانوا بلا خطية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كيف تقول هذا
هذا شئ مجازي يا أخي يؤكد للقارئ أن هولاء الأشخاص جيدين بالمقارنة مع جيلهم
مجازي؟؟؟؟
*بلا لوم* مجازي
طيب يا سيدي خليني اربط راسي بحاجه عشان مايفرقع
قلي يا امير بلا لوم ماذا تعني



*حزقيال 18: 20 النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب و الاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن بر البار عليه يكون و شر الشرير عليه يكون*

وين تعليقك على اجمل النصوص لدي 
ولا مافي 

والله العظيم ليس لديكم اجابه واحده سوى
************
لا مكان لهذه الجمل هنا "المشرف"*​​​


----------



## Twin (31 يناير 2007)

*أنهي حديثنا هنا*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااي أخي yaso*



yaso قال:


> *استنتاج رقم (1)*​
> 
> 
> فبما ان __اذ
> ...


 
*أخي ياسو أنا لا أحب هذا الأسلوب مطلقاً*
*وعامة أشكرك كثيراً لأنك أثبت لي أنك بغير جدير بالمناقشة*​ 
*قبلاً أهنتني مرتين*
*مرة بغير العاقل ومرة بغير الفاهم*
*وهنا أخيراً تستهزئ بكلامي*​ 
*فعامة أشكرك جداً*​ 
*وأنا لهنا أكتفيت في الحديث*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## kimo14th (1 فبراير 2007)

yaso قال:


> هلااااااااااا حبيبي اميير
> 
> فييينك ياعم وحشنا والله
> 
> ...




معرفش ليه اتكلمت بالطريقه دى 

ليه حق امير ميكملش الحوار معاك   :dntknw: 
______________________________

استنتاج 1

الن نموت ياياسو 

بموت ادم وحواء الجسدى نموت نحن ايضا جسديا 

شىء بديهى ...... مثلا امراه حامل وكانت تتعاطى المخدرات او اى شىء ضار 

الن يتاثر المولود !! خطأها هى وقع اثره على طفلها ( يعملوها الكبار ويقع فيها الصغار )


استنتاج 2 .. ماالاشكال به ؟؟!! نحن ورثنا الطبيعه الخاطئه ونخطىء 


استنتاج 3 .. اى نصوص ياعزيزى 

اجره الخطيه هى موت 

وبدون سفك دم لاتحدث مغفره 

سؤال من يسفك دمه ختى نحصل على المغفره من خطايانا التى نرتكبها فى حق الله الغير محدود

من هو هذا البشرى المخلوق الذى بسفك دمه ننال المغفره ؟؟

____________

اما عن اجمل ماقرات سيادتك فى المنتدى 

فايضا ماالاشكال ؟؟  امير وضح كلامه جدا 


لماذا هذا الاسلوب 

___________ 

واليك تعليق مشرف اخر الكل على عدد سفر حزقيال 

(  يا أخي هذا شئ وما نتحدث عنه شئ

فهنا الخطية التي يفعلها أبي الجسدي لا أتحملها أنا
وهنا ستقول لي أن أدم هو أبونا
أقول لك نعم

ولكن خطيئة أدم هذه وجهت الي الله ذاته وبسببها طردنا من الفردوس
أما الخطايا التي نفعلها نحن أو أبائنا هذه خطايا فعلاً
ولكنها أقل شئناً من خطيئة أدم
لأننا نخطئ لأننا أصلاً ذائغون وفاسدون
أما أدم كان بدون خطيئة أصلاً
فكان ليس لديه الخطيئة أصلاً

كما يقال
فَإِنَّنَا نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ النَّامُوسَ رُوحِيٌّ وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَجَسَدِيٌّ مَبِيعٌ تَحْتَ الْخَطِيَّةِ. 15 لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ مَا أَنَا أَفْعَلُهُ إِذْ لَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ مَا أُرِيدُهُ بَلْ مَا أُبْغِضُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ. 16 فَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَفْعَلُ مَا لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ فَإِنِّي أُصَادِقُ النَّامُوسَ أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ. 17 فَالآنَ لَسْتُ بَعْدُ أَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ أَنَا بَلِ الْخَطِيَّةُ السَّاكِنَةُ فِيَّ. 18 فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ سَاكِنٌ فِيَّ أَيْ فِي جَسَدِي شَيْءٌ صَالِحٌ. لأَنَّ الإِرَادَةَ حَاضِرَةٌ عِنْدِي وَأَمَّا أَنْ أَفْعَلَ الْحُسْنَى فَلَسْتُ أَجِدُ. 19 لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ الصَّالِحَ الَّذِي أُرِيدُهُ بَلِ الشَّرَّ الَّذِي لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ. 20 فَإِنْ كُنْتُ مَا لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ إِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ فَلَسْتُ بَعْدُ أَفْعَلُهُ أَنَا بَلِ الْخَطِيَّةُ السَّاكِنَةُ فِيَّ

هنا نوكد أن الخطيئة ساكنه فينا وتحت ناموس الخطية نحيا
فهمني
فأنا أريد أن أفعل الحسني ولكني لا أستطيع لأن جسدي لا يسكن فيه الصلاح بسبب الخطية ) 

________________________ 

لماذا تغير الاسلوب ؟؟ :ranting: 


سلام ونعمه


----------



## jim_halim (1 فبراير 2007)

سلام و نعمة .... 

سأحاول بنعمة الرب أن أجيب علي بعض من أسئلة الأخ yaso :



> استنتاج رقم (1)
> 
> فبما أن الموت صار علي أدم وأمرأته أذاً نسله أيضاً سيتحمل
> هذه العقوبة أيضاً
> ...



 طبعاً جواب مقنع ... و لو فكرت شوية و تعبت نفسك ها تفهمه لوحدك .. 
و بدون الحاجة لأي نصوص .. 
لكن للأسف يبدوا أنك لست هنا للتفكير .. بل للتكفير .. 

حسناً جداً أنك غير مقتنع أن 





> فبما أن الموت صار علي أدم وأمرأته أذاً نسله أيضاً سيتحمل
> هذه العقوبة أيضاً




و أستنتج من ردك هذا أنك تحيا في الجنة .... نعم  في الجنة ... 
الم يخلق الله الإنسان ( آدم ) في الجنة ؟؟ 
و هو الذي أخطأ .... و هو الذي سقط ... فإذاً ما دمت أنت لم تخطيء و لا تتحمل عواقب خطية آدم .. فأنت بكل تأكيد تحيا في الجنة ... و ليس علي الأرض .. فهنيئاً لك ... 


--------------------------------



> انا عايز نصوص يا اميييير
> 
> ومن المسيح نفسه
> 
> ولاحظ انتا ماجبت نص واحد من نصوص المسيح



تظل تردد هكذا كثيراً .. و لا أدري ما الهدف ؟؟ 

و لماذا أصلاً تريد نصوص من المسيح نفسه فقط  ؟؟؟ .... 

و لا تريد الأعتراف بنصوص كتبها معلمنا بولس ... و كأنه كتبها لحالة بدون الوحي .. 

يا سيدي الكتاب المقدس كله هو موحي به من الله ... و بولس بمفرده لم يكتب شيء بل الوحي هو الذي قد تكلم علي لسان بولس .. 

" ولكن لا انا بل نعمة الله التي معي "  ( 1كو 15:10 )

" واعرّفكم ايها الاخوة الانجيل الذي بشرت به انه ليس بحسب انسان.
12  لاني لم اقبله من عند انسان ولا علّمته بل باعلان يسوع المسيح. " ( غل 1 : 11 -12 )

لهذا فلنا كل الحق في أن نستشهد به ..  و لا تظل تردد لم يقل المسيح هذا .. و لم يقل ذاك .. 
لأن الكتاب كله هو موحي به من الله .. 

" كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله " ( 2تي 3:16 ) 

فالكتاب المقدس كله هو كلام الله .. فإما أن تقبل نصوص من أي موضع فيه و أما أن لا تقبل .. 

-------------------------- 



> إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ
> 
> 
> أذا فهنا تأكيد أن الجميع لم يتحملوا الخطيئة وحسب بل أنهم أخطئوا



صح أستنتاجك ... و لو عايز تثبت العكس .. قل لي أسم بني آدم واحد لم يخطيء ... 

"  اذ الجميع اخطأوا واعوزهم مجد الله. "  ( . رو 3:23. ) .

 كلنا بلا أستثناء نخطيء ..  (  و لا أنت منزه عن الخطأ ؟؟؟  ) 

----------------------------------



> حزقيال 18: 20 النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب و الاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن بر البار عليه يكون و شر الشرير عليه يكون
> 
> وين تعليقك على اجمل النصوص لدي
> ولا مافي



 تعليق علي ماذا ؟؟؟  طبعاً خطيئتك أنت تحاسب عليها لوحدك 
و خطيئة أبوك يحاسب عليها لوحده .. لكن ما علاقة هذا بتحملك عواقب خطيئة أبوك .. ؟؟؟؟؟ 

فمثلاً : لو كنت أنت راجل 100 % و والدك كان راجل سكير و عربيد و مات و ترك لك دين كبير للديانة لتسدده .. فهل أنت الذي أخطأت ؟؟؟ لا بل هو أبوك ... 
هل ستحاسب من قبل الرب علي خطية أبوك ... لا بل هو يحمل وزر خطيتة .

 و لكنك ستتحمل عواقب أخطاء أبوك الذي عملها .. فمثلاً ها تخرج للدنيا فقير لا تملك مالاً و مديون للديانة تسدد ديون أبوك .. كما خرجنا للدنيا نحن لنجد أنفسنا نعيش علي الأرض نشقي و نتعب و ليس في الفردوس 

--------------------

طيب ... تخيل أيضاً معي أن شخصاً ما غنياً جداً جداً .. قد رق لحالك و وضعك و أنت مديون بديون أبوك و فقير و مسكين في الأرض ... و تقدم و دفع عنك ديونك للديانة بدلاً عنك و قال لك أن آمنت بي تعود مرة ثانية للغني الأول و سأرد لك كل أموال أبيك الذي أضاعها .. بل و أكثر أيضاً ..  

هكذا فعل السيد المسيح .. فهو إن آمنت به يعدك أنه سيردك مرة ثانية للمجد و للفردوس .. 

"  قال لها يسوع انا هو القيامة والحياة.من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا. " ( يو 11:25 ) 

و لا يطهرك فقط من عواقب خطيئة أبوك التي تحملها بل من خطاياك الشخصية أيضاً .. تلك التي فعلتها يداك .. و ستحاسب عليها .. 

" ولكن ان سلكنا في النور كما هو في النور فلنا شركة بعضنا مع بعض ودم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطية " ( 1 يو 1 : 7 ) 

" 17  لكي يتم ما قيل باشعياء النبي القائل هو اخذ اسقامنا وحمل امراضنا " ( مت 8 : 17 ) 

" الذي لنا فيه الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا. " ( كو 1:14 ) 

بل و يقولها السيد المسيح صريحة لمن آمن به .. 

" يا بنيّ مغفورة لك خطاياك " (  مر 2:5 )


----------



## jim_halim (1 فبراير 2007)

> تعال اسأل مسيحي تاني عن الخطيئة الاصليه
> رح يجاوب اجابه غير اجابتك
> لييييه
> لانه مافي قاعده مافي نصوص الواحد يرجع اليها



الآن فقط قرأت ردود أخوتي kimo و امير و  my rock ... 
و آسف لتخييب ظنك ... فإجاباتنا كلها واحدة كما تري ... 

و النصوص ما في أكثر منها ... لكن ليس ذنب النصوص أنك لا تقرأها .. 

بل هو خطأك أنت ..


----------



## kimo14th (1 فبراير 2007)

jim_halim قال:


> الآن فقط قرأت ردود أخوتي kimo و امير و  my rock ...
> و آسف لتخييب ظنك ... فإجاباتنا كلها واحدة كما تري ...
> 
> و النصوص ما في أكثر منها ... لكن ليس ذنب النصوص أنك لا تقرأها ..
> ...



ربنا يباركك اخى jim_halim


----------



## yaso (2 فبراير 2007)

طييب 

شوف ...!!

المسيح قال في 
يوحنا: 20 انا كلمت العالم علانية انا علمت كل حين في المجمع و في الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود دائما و في الخفاء لم اتكلم بشيء
كل حاجة واضحة وبالعلن مافي اسرار كنيسة ولا في الخفاء
وفي الخفاء لم اتكلم بشئ ...حلوو
وقال ايضا من فهمه الطاهر

لوقا19: 22 فقال له من *فمك ادينك *ايها العبد الشرير عرفت اني انسان صارم اخذ ما لم اضع و احصد ما لم ازرع

من فمك ادينك

وانا اطلب من كل مسيحي ونصراني ان يفتح عقلة ويغلق قلبه معاي 

لان موضوع العقيدة ليس سهلا 
هذة حياااااااااااه ابديه 
اما *جنة* _____او* نار *
جمعنا الله واياكم في جنات الفردوس 
وهداكم الله للاسلام 

المسيح عليه الصلاه والسلام انسان ونبي ورسول 
جاء حامل رسالة (رسول) للناس كغيرة من الرسل 
وهي عباده الله وحده دون آخر سواه 
لوقا 32
فقال له الكاتب: جيدا يا معلم. بالحق قلت، لأنه *الله واحد وليس آخر سواه*

ومن ثم فتنوا بمعجزاته وقالوا مستحيل انسان عادي ومستحيل نبي يعمل مثل هذه المعجزات ..اذن انت الله 
قاااال يوحنا 8_40
وأنا إنسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله
ومعجزاتي لست انا الذي صنعتها بل* صنعها الله بيدي كغيري من الرسل *
اعمال الرسل العهد الجديد2: 22 ايها الرجال الاسرائيليون اسمعوا هذه الاقوال يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوات و عجائب و ايات* صنعها الله بيده *في وسطكم كما انتم ايضا تعلمون

طيب وماذا عنك..قاال 
يوحنا 5_30
*أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيئا*. كما أسمع أدين، ودينونتي عادلة، لأني لا أطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني.

قالولو اعمالك (اي معجزاتك) تشهد لك انك انت الله ونحن نعبدك 
قال 
متى15: 9 و *باطلا يعبدونني* و هم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس
واعمالي تشهد لي ان الله قد *ارسلني* 
يوحنا 5_36
وأما أنا فلي شهادة أعظم من يوحنا، لأن الأعمال التي أعطاني الآب لإكملها، هذه الأعمال بعينها التي أنا أعملها هي *تشهد لي أن الآب قد أرسلني*واياكم ان تفتنوا في الاعمال والمعجزات لانه :
متى 24_24لأنه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وأنبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب ، حتى يضلوا لو أمكن المختارين أيضا

قالوله ولادتك عير عن كل البشر 
قال :
آدم خلق من دون رجل ولا امراهوحواء خلقت من رجل من دون امراه
وانا خلقني الله من امراه من دون رجل
ما العجب في ذلك يخلق الله مايشاء في الوقت الذي يشاء في الساعه التي يريدها


وانا معاك يا اخ *jim_halim**طبعاً خطيئتك أنت تحاسب عليها لوحدك *
*و خطيئة أبوك يحاسب عليها لوحده .. لكن ما علاقة هذا بتحملك عواقب خطيئة أبوك .. ؟؟؟؟؟ *

*فمثلاً : لو كنت أنت راجل 100 % و والدك كان راجل سكير و عربيد و مات و ترك لك دين كبير للديانة لتسدده .. فهل أنت الذي أخطأت ؟؟؟ لا بل هو أبوك ... *
*هل ستحاسب من قبل الرب علي خطية أبوك ... لا بل هو يحمل وزر خطيتة*

****************
*لامكان لهذه الجمل هنا   "المشرف"*

وهذه ايضا من روائع الجمل التي سمعتها منك 

وارجع قلي خطيئة آدم 
حزقيال 18: 20 النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب و الاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن بر البار عليه يكون و شر الشرير عليه يكون

اذن لايوجد خطيئة اصليه 
لايوجد صلب 
المسيح لم يصلب 


وكما قلت لكم هذه جنة او ناااااااااار 
والله لايرضى ان يخلق عباده ويخفي عنهم ويقول لهم اسرار كنيسة 
كل شي واضح انا كلمت العالم علانيه 
اين قال وتحدث عن الخطيئة الاصليه 
انا كلمت العالم علانية 
اين قال انا الله 
انا كلمت العالم علانيه وفي الخفااااااااااااااء لم اتكلم بشئ
جنة اوووووووو ناااار 
مافي لعب 
والله مش ظالم 
عرفت لييه اطلب نصوص من يسوع نفسه من صاحب الشأن
معقول جاي يصلب ويفديك ولم يتكلم عن هذا الشيئ 
ولا حتى قااال كلمة (آدم)
ومعقووول حتى لما حطوووه على الصليييب لم يقل بل قااال
ابي ابي لما تركتني ابي ابي لما شبقتني 
****************
*لامكان لهذه الجمل هنا   "المشرف"*


----------



## kimo14th (3 فبراير 2007)

بص ياياسو 

لو كنت تعبت نفسك  شويه وجبت تفاسير الاعداد اللى انت كتبتها كنت ريحت دماغك 

___________________________ 

( فقال له الكاتب: جيدا يا معلم. بالحق قلت، لأنه الله واحد وليس آخر سواه ) 

جميل جدا واحنا بنؤمن بكده تمام ربنا واحد وليس اخر سواه 
ما الاشكال ؟ 
___________________________

( ومن ثم فتنوا بمعجزاته وقالوا مستحيل انسان عادي ومستحيل نبي يعمل مثل هذه المعجزات ..اذن انت الله
قاااال يوحنا 8_40
وأنا إنسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله
ومعجزاتي لست انا الذي صنعتها بل صنعها الله بيدي كغيري من الرسل
اعمال الرسل العهد الجديد2: 22 ايها الرجال الاسرائيليون اسمعوا هذه الاقوال يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوات و عجائب و ايات صنعها الله بيده في وسطكم كما انتم ايضا تعلمون  )

فتنوا بمعجزاته اه لكن امنوا بيه عدد قليل 

بدليل ان اليهود طلبوا رجمه اكتر من مره 
ولا تقول كلام على لسانك بل اذكر الاعداد 

اما عن كلام القديس بطرس فاليك 

كلام القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم عن حكمة القديس بطرس:

أولاً: بدأ بقوله: "أيها الرجال الإسرائيليون"، ليس كنوعٍ من المداهنة، وإنما لكي يستميلهم للاستماع إليه.

ثانيًا: لم يصدر حكمه في أمر يسوع، بل قال: "اسمعوا هذه الأقوال" لكي يصدروا الحكم بأنفسهم، ويتعرفوا عليه بحكمة وروية.

ثالثًا: لم يبدأ بالحديث عن حقيقته كابن الله الوحيد وكلمة الله، بل قال "رجل"، أي بأسلوبٍ متواضعٍ.

رابعًا: عندما أشار إلى معجزاته قال: "صنعها الله بيده". هكذا نزل إليهم، إلى مستوى تفكيرهم لكي يرفع أفكارهم إلى الحق الذي لم يكن ممكنًا لهم أن يقبلوه دفعة واحدة. هكذا ينطلق بهم في كل مقالة من أسفل إلى أعلى.

في رده على فالانتينوسValentinus استخدم العلامة ترتليان هذه العبارة لتأكيد أن السيد المسيح قد أخذ جسدًا حقيقيًا، وصار إنسانًا، ولم يكن جسده روحيًا أو خيالاً.

___________________________ 

( يوحنا 5_30
أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيئا. كما أسمع أدين، ودينونتي عادلة، لأني لا أطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني. ) 

هو لايفعل من نفسه شيئا ليس لانه غير قادر ولكن 

لانه كما يسمع يدين ( لا يفعل من نفسه شيئا ) 

وهنا يقول القديس اغسطينوس 

كأن المسيح يقول هنا: "إنكم لم تبصروا فيّ فعلاً غريبًا مخالفًا، ولا عملاً لا يريده أبي".

____________________________ 

(  قالولو اعمالك (اي معجزاتك) تشهد لك انك انت الله ونحن نعبدك
قال ) 

من قال هذا الكلام ... انت بتقول كلام عشان ترجع تحط اعداد وكأنها اجابه لهذا الكلام 

ولو كنت تعبت نفسك وقريت مكنتش قلت الكلام ده وركز معايا 

( وباطلا يعبدوننى وهم يعلمون تعاليم هى وصايا الناس ) 

اقرا الاصحاح من اوله وهاسيبك تحكم بنفسك 

1-   حينئذ جاء إلى يسوع كتبة وفريسيون الذين من أورشليم قائلين

2 لماذا يتعدى تلاميذك تقليد الشيوخ ، فإنهم لا يغسلون أيديهم حينما يأكلون خبزا

3 فأجاب وقال لهم : وأنتم أيضا ، لماذا تتعدون وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم

4 فإن الله أوصى قائلا : أكرم أباك وأمك ، ومن يشتم أبا أو أما فليمت موتا

5 وأما أنتم فتقولون : من قال لأبيه أو أمه : قربان هو الذي تنتفع به مني . فلا يكرم أباه أو أمه

6 فقد أبطلتم وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم

7 يا مراؤون حسنا تنبأ عنكم إشعياء قائلا

8 يقترب إلي هذا الشعب بفمه ، ويكرمني بشفتيه ، وأما قلبه فمبتعد عني بعيدا

9 وباطلا يعبدونني وهم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس 

_________________________________ 

( يوحنا 5_36
وأما أنا فلي شهادة أعظم من يوحنا، لأن الأعمال التي أعطاني الآب لإكملها، هذه الأعمال بعينها التي أنا أعملها هي تشهد لي أن الآب قد أرسلنيواياكم ان تفتنوا في الاعمال والمعجزات لانه :
متى 24_24لأنه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وأنبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب ، حتى يضلوا لو أمكن المختارين أيضا ) 

ياعينى !! المسيح هيضل الناس !! 

________________________________ 

( قالوله ولادتك عير عن كل البشر
قال :
آدم خلق من دون رجل ولا امراهوحواء خلقت من رجل من دون امراه
وانا خلقني الله من امراه من دون رجل
ما العجب في ذلك يخلق الله مايشاء في الوقت الذي يشاء في الساعه التي يريدها ) 

ايه الكلام ده اتقال امتى !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
______________________________ 

وعن الخطيئه الاصليه 

فنحن تحملنا اثارها وليس عقابها 

واديتك مثال وواضح انك بتقرا قرايه جرايد 

______________________________ 

( حزقيال 18: 20 النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب و الاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن بر البار عليه يكون و شر الشرير عليه يكون

اذن لايوجد خطيئة اصليه
لايوجد صلب
المسيح لم يصلب ) 

المسيح جاء ليفدينا من عقوبه الخطيه التى هى موت ابدى 

لا من اجل خطيه ادم فقط بل خطايا العالم اجمع 

وده وضحهولك اخى روك فى العدد ده 

( رومية 5 و العدد 12
مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ وَهَكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ. ) 

_____________________________ 

( والله لايرضى ان يخلق عباده ويخفي عنهم ويقول لهم اسرار كنيسة ) 

طب اسال الاول 

وهل فى حد مييعرفش اسرار الكنيسه 

وهى عشان اسمها اسرار يبقى محدش يعرفها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

سر المعموديه والتناول والزواج والكهنوت ومسحه المرضى والاعترف وزيت الميرون 

_____________________________ 

اتعب نفسك شويه ياياسو وابحث 

دى مش لعبه 

هذة حياااااااااااه ابديه

اما جنة _____او نار 

مش ده كلامك 

سلام ونعمه


----------



## yaso (3 فبراير 2007)

تربح معاااااااانا جهاااز نوكيا
يا  kimo14th
:smil12: 
بهزر معاااك

المهم 

انا اريد ان اؤمن بيسوع 
واريد من كلامه 
كما قلت لك 
جنه _______نار 

كل حاجة واضحة وبلعلن 
يسوع يقول 

يوحنا: 20 انا كلمت العالم *علانية* انا علمت كل حين في المجمع و في الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود دائما و في الخفاء لم اتكلم بشيءكل حاجة واضحة وبالعلن مافي اسرار كنيسة ولا في الخفاء

كل تعاليمه كانت في العلن ..ماشي 
قلي بقى كده يا kimo14th

اين تكلم يسوع عن الخطيئة الاصليه وهي اساس عقيده النصارى والمسيحيه 
ومن دون خطيئة اصليه لاتوجد مسيحيه
ok
بلاش ياسيدي ولاتزعل 
اين قال كلمه آآآآآدم من لسانه الطاهر 
وهل بولس اعلم من الله (يسوع)

بااااااي
لحظة لحظة 
في نص جميل وكلمه انتا قلتاها ..اسمع 

( فقال له الكاتب: جيدا يا معلم. بالحق قلت، لأنه الله واحد وليس آخر سواه ) 

جميل جدا واحنا بنؤمن بكده تمام ربنا واحد وليس اخر سواه 
ما الاشكال ؟ 

واين الابن والروح القدس ..طارو 
في وصااااااااااااااايا لم يقووول
انتا معايا ((((الوصايا))) لم يقووول
متى قااااااااااال 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هذا قصدي 
وربنا يهديك ويوفقك 
مع السلامه


----------



## kimo14th (3 فبراير 2007)

ياسو 

ايه نوع الجهاز ؟؟ 

__________________ 

( انا اريد ان اؤمن بيسوع
واريد من كلامه
كما قلت لك
جنه _______نار

كل حاجة واضحة وبلعلن
يسوع يقول

يوحنا: 20 انا كلمت العالم علانية انا علمت كل حين في المجمع و في الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود دائما و في الخفاء لم اتكلم بشيءكل حاجة واضحة وبالعلن 

كل تعاليمه كانت في العلن ..ماشي
قلي بقى كده يا kimo14th

لا ياياسو انت لاتريد ان تؤمن 

بعدين انا عارف ان كل حاجه فى العلن ..... ماالمطلوب ؟ 
____________________________ 

( مافي اسرار كنيسة ولا في الخفاء )
( اين تكلم يسوع عن الخطيئة الاصليه وهي اساس عقيده النصارى والمسيحيه
ومن دون خطيئة اصليه لاتوجد مسيحيه
ok
بلاش ياسيدي ولاتزعل
اين قال كلمه آآآآآدم من لسانه الطاهر
وهل بولس اعلم من الله (يسوع) ) 

صدقنى انت ماقريت كلمه من اللى انا كاتبه 

لانى اتكلمت عن النقطه دى وانت راجع تعيدها تانى ولا كأنى قلت حاجه ....... عيب كده  :t32: 

____________________________ 

( واين الابن والروح القدس ..طارو
في وصااااااااااااااايا لم يقووول
انتا معايا ((((الوصايا))) لم يقووول
متى قااااااااااال
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هذا قصدي ) 

جاى ثم جاى ثم جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى 

ياخيبه الامل اللى راكبه جمل 

وعمال اشرح واقولك فاهم تقولى انا كده صح ومعرفش ايه 

قولك تمام تقولى فهمت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :a82: :a82:     


سلام ونعمه


----------



## yaso (3 فبراير 2007)

بعدين انا عارف ان كل حاجه فى العلن ..... ماالمطلوب ؟

ولا مطلووووب شيء ابدا 

كيف حالك اليووم 

انا ماقرأت ولا انتا 
:a82: :a82: :a82: 

صدقني ياغالي لو يسوع طلب العباده او قال انا الله لكنت اول العابدين له
بس ما قاال هيا بالعافيه :dntknw: 

ولو تكلم من فمه الطاهر عن الخطيئة الاصليه لكنت اول المتعمدييييين 

وضحت

*مثال* 
لو فرضنا ان يسوع يوم الدينونه انه الله 
وسألني لماذا لم تتبعني لماذا لم تؤمن بي
رح اقلو مش انتا قلت انا كلمت العالم علانيه 
وقلت وفي الخفاء لم اتكلم بشئ
وانا فتحت كتابك ولم اجد نص على الاطلاق من كلامك تطلب العباده
ولم اجد من وصاياك ولا من تعاليمك انك الله 
كيف اتبعك بلعافيه
ولكنني وجدت كتاب اسمه القرآن ودين اسمه الاسلام
يعبدون الله الواحد من غير اقانيم 
وقال رب الاسلام اعبدوني انا الله الواحد 
وقال من يكفر بي ويمت وهو كافر سوف يخلد في النار 
فتبعت رب الاسلام 

وسبحان الله موضوع العقيدة ...الله لم يخفيها واضحه جدا 
في اي كتاب ومهما تم التحريف او التبديل 
لابد الله يعلن عن ذاته 
اسأل نفسك هل يسوع في الكتاب المقدس اعلن عن نفسه وقال انا الله 
واسأل نفسك اله الاسلام اعلن عن نفسه في القرآن كم مره ام لا 
وانا حر 
انا علي ابلغك وبعدين انتا حر 
اللهم اني بلغت اللهم فشهد

وربنا يهديييييك للحق 

سلام


----------



## kimo14th (3 فبراير 2007)

( مثال
لو فرضنا ان يسوع يوم الدينونه انه الله
وسألني لماذا لم تتبعني لماذا لم تؤمن بي
رح اقلو مش انتا قلت انا كلمت العالم علانيه
وقلت وفي الخفاء لم اتكلم بشئ
وانا فتحت كتابك ولم اجد نص على الاطلاق من كلامك تطلب العباده
ولم اجد من وصاياك ولا من تعاليمك انك الله
كيف اتبعك بلعافيه ) 


انت لاتعلم شيئا عن الكتاب المقدس ياياسو 

__________________ 

بدون ان ادخل معك فى جدال حول ( انا كائن ) ( ايجو ايمى ) 

لو قال لك احدا ( انا والله واحد ) ماذا ستفهم ؟؟ 

لو اكد لك انه والله واحد ؟؟ 


لو وجدت اشخاص يعبدونه دون ان ينتهرهم او يردهم عن فعلهم 

فماذا تفهم ؟؟


----------



## yaso (3 فبراير 2007)

بقلو ان الله لايتغير 

بقلو ان الله اذا اراد شئ يقول له كن فيكون 

ان الله ما سمعتم صوته قط ولا ابصرتم هيأته 

بعدين متى عبدت الناس يسوع متى عبدوووه 
هل من ساعه ولادته 
ولا في شبابه
ولا بعد موته 
وكم سنه بعد موته


سلام


----------



## kimo14th (3 فبراير 2007)

yaso قال:


> بقلو ان الله لايتغير
> 
> بقلو ان الله اذا اراد شئ يقول له كن فيكون
> 
> ...



سجود  التلاميذ للمسيح 

اقرا من انجيل معلمنا متى , اصحاح 14 

25  وفي الهزيع الرابع من الليل مضى إليهم يسوع ماشيا على البحر

26 فلما أبصره التلاميذ ماشيا على البحر اضطربوا قائلين : إنه خيال . ومن الخوف صرخوا

27 فللوقت كلمهم يسوع قائلا : تشجعوا أنا هو . لا تخافوا

28 فأجابه بطرس وقال : يا سيد ، إن كنت أنت هو ، فمرني أن آتي إليك على الماء

29 فقال : تعال . فنزل بطرس من السفينة ومشى على الماء ليأتي إلى يسوع

30 ولكن لما رأى الريح شديدة خاف . وإذ ابتدأ يغرق ، صرخ قائلا : يا رب ، نجني

31 ففي الحال مد يسوع يده وأمسك به وقال له : يا قليل الإيمان ، لماذا شككت

32 ولما دخلا السفينة سكنت الريح

33 والذين في السفينة جاءوا وسجدوا له قائلين : بالحقيقة أنت ابن الله 


______________________________ 

اعتقد انى اتوقع ردك ....... 

سلام ونعمه


----------



## yaso (4 فبراير 2007)

اخييييييي الفاضل kimo14th
السجود التلاميذ ليسوع لايعني انه هو الله
لو كان كذلك لكان يوسف هو الله
لييه ماقريت 
تكوبن 42_6
وكان يوسف هو المسلط على الأرض وهو البائع لكل شعب الأرض. فأتى إخوة يوسف وسجدوا له بوجوههم إلى الأرض. 


السجود لايعني شئ يا اخي 
بارك الله فيك وهداك للحق 

انت يا kimo14th للاسف الشديييييييد تستنتج الوهيه المسح استنتاج 
بما ان التلاميذ سجدو له يعني هو الله
بما ان __اذن 
لايجوز هذا ياااعمري 

حتى يسوع نفسه كان يسجد 
وطبعا يسجد اليس انسان؟
اليس رسول ؟
يسجد لخالقه
متى26: 39 ثم تقدم قليلا و خر على وجهه و كان يصلي قائلا يا ابتاه ان امكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكاس و لكن ليس كما اريد انا بل كما تريد انت

وهنا طبعا نلاحظ شئ من النبي والرسول المسيح انه كان يسجد ويصلي 
والديانه الوحيده التي تسجد في الصلاه هي الاسلام
نحن نسجد في اليوم الواحد 34 سجده مثل يسوع
والله غريبه لمن كان يسوع يجد ويصلي !!!

والله مش عارف متى كان اله 
حتى يوم الدينونه يوم الحساب 
اسمع ماذا يقول حبيبك بولس

رساله بولس الاولى 15_28
ومتى أخضع له الكل فحينئذ الابن نفسه أيضا سيخضع للذي أخضع له الكل كي يكون الله الكل في الكل.
الكل يخضع لله الواحد حتى يسوع نفسه يخضع للذي خلقة 

والله حاجة غريبه 
!!!!؟؟؟!!!
!!!!!؟؟
!!!!!!!!
؟؟؟؟


----------



## kimo14th (5 فبراير 2007)

اخى ياسو ....... تعليقى على كلامك 

وكما قلت لك ردك فى البدايه توقعته 

هو حاله سجود من العهد القديم 

وبالفعل هناك حالات سجود بشر لبشر بالعهد القديم ولكن لاتقتضى عباده 

بينما العهد الجديد ...... اكتفى بقول المسيح : مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد 

فمثلا فى اعمال الرسل اصحاح 10 

25  ولما دخل بطرس استقبله كرنيليوس وسجد واقعا على قدميه

26 فأقامه بطرس قائلا : قم ، أنا أيضا إنسان 

يوضح تعليم المسيح فى هذا الشان 

فكيف يصمت عن سجود التلاميذ له 

_______________________ 

( وطبعا يسجد اليس انسان؟
اليس رسول ؟
يسجد لخالقه
متى26: 39 ثم تقدم قليلا و خر على وجهه و كان يصلي قائلا يا ابتاه ان امكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكاس و لكن ليس كما اريد انا بل كما تريد انت ) 

مره اخرى .. كانسان كان المسيح يصلى وبلجاجه للاب ........ بل وايضا يتحدث مع الاب 
ماالاشكال 

________________ 

( والديانه الوحيده التي تسجد في الصلاه هي الاسلام ) 

ياراجــــــــــــــــل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yaka:  

________________ 

( رساله بولس الاولى 15_28
ومتى أخضع له الكل فحينئذ الابن نفسه أيضا سيخضع للذي أخضع له الكل كي يكون الله الكل في الكل.
الكل يخضع لله الواحد حتى يسوع نفسه يخضع للذي خلقة ) 

اولا هى 1 كورنثوس مش فى الرساله الاولى .. مفيش حاجه اسمها الرساله الاولى لبولس 

ثانيا شوف لازم تقرا اى عدد فى سياقه عشان متفهمش غلط

فلو اخدت العدد  27 

"لأنه أخضع كل شيء تحت قدميه،

ولكن حينما يقول إن كل شيء قد أخضع

فواضح أنه غير الذي أخضع له الكل" [27].

اذن مامعنى ان يخضع للاب وهل هذا يقلل من المساواه بين الاب والابن ؟؟ 



القديس باسيليوس

v الخطوة الأولى في السّر هي أن كل الأشياء تخضع له, وعندئذ هو نفسه يخضع لذاك الذي يُخضع كل شيء له. كما نُخضع أنفسنا لمجد جسده الذي يملك, فإن الرب نفسه في ذات السرّ يُخضع نفسه في مجد جسده لذاك الذي يُخضع كل الأشياء له. نحن نخضع لمجد جسده لكي ما نقتني المجد الذي يملكه في الجسد, حيث نصير مشابهين لجسده.

القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه

v (في الرد على أتباع أريوس وأتباع أونوميوس)

لا يتحدث الرسول عن المسيح في لاهوته بل في ناسوته, حيث أن كل المناقشة هي عن قيامة الجسد. إنه في ناسوته يخضع حيث تخضع كل البشرية للاهوت.

أوكيمينوس  Oecumenius

 لماذا يتحدث بولس عن خضوع الابن للآب عندما انتهى من الحديث عن خضوع كل شيء للمسيح؟

يتحدث الرسول بطريقة عندما يتكلم عن اللاهوت وحده, وبطريقة أخرى عندما يتكلم عن التدبير الإلهي. كمثال إذ وضع النص الخاص بتجسد ربنا لا يعود يخشى بولس من الحديث عن أعماله المتواضعة الكثيرة, فإن هذه ليست غير لائقة بالمسيح المتجسد, حتى وإن بدت واضحة أنها لا يمكن أن تنطبق على اللَّه.

في النص الحالي عن أي الأمرين يتحدث؟

إذ أشار إلى موت المسيح وقيامته، وكلاهما لا ينطبقان على اللَّه فمن الواضح أنه يتحدث عن التدبير الإلهي للتجسد, الذي فيه خضع الابن للآب بإرادته. ولكن لاحظ أنه قدم تصحيحًا بقوله أن الذي أخضع كل شيء له قد استثنى نفسه من هذا الكل. هذا يعني أنه يذكرنا بأن المسيح الكلمة هو اللَّه الحقيقى. حتى لايفهم بشكل خاطىء 

النص بيتحدث عن الناسوت 

عرفت يعنى ايه خضوع ياياسو ........ مينفعش تاخد الكلمه كده وتفهم اى حاجه


----------



## yaso (5 فبراير 2007)

اخي الفاضل kimo14th

والله غريييب الكلام الي انتا قلته 
ليييه 

مش الله كما تزعمون انه تجسد ليصلب ليكفر عنكم خطاياكم
يعني الله في الارض ناسوت ولاهوت 
وكل البسق والتف والشتم  كان في الناسوت وليس الاهوت 
حلو لحد هنا 
طيب حلوو..
يوم القيامه يوم الدينونه يوم الحساب 
يكون برضو ناسوت ولاهوت ؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟
بيعمل اييه الناسوت يوم الدينونه 
؟؟؟
الله حل في الناسوت على الارض ليصلب
مش المفروض يكون الله يوم الدينونه لاهوت كامل 
غريييييييبه
على الارض الابن خاضع للاب ويسجد له 
وبرضو يوم الدينونه كمان ناسوت ولاهوت والناسوت يخضع للاب 
غريييييبه 
طيب متى كان اله مستقل بذاته
عالأرض كان إنسان والرب الاهه
يوحنا 8_40
ولكنكم الآن تطلبون أن تقتلوني، *وأنا إنسان* قد كلمكم بالحق الذي *سمعه من الله.* 

يوحنا 6_27
اعملوا لا للطعام البائد، بل للطعام الباقي للحياة الأبدية الذي يعطيكم ابن الإنسان، *لأن هذا الله الآب قد ختمه*.


متى 11_25
في ذلك الوقتأجاب يسوع وقال : أحمدك أيها الآب رب السماء والأرض لأنك أخفيت هذه عن الحكماء والفهماء وأعلنتها للأطفال.

*عندما صعد إلى السماء انسان والرب الاهه*
يوحنا 20 _17
قال لها يسوع: لا تلمسيني لأني لم أصعد بعد إلى أبي. ولكن اذهبي إلى إخوتي وقولي لهم: *إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم وإلهي وإلهكم*

*يوم القيامة يوم الدينونه *
رؤية يوحنا 3_12
من يغلب فسأجعله عمودا في هيكل إلهي، ولا يعود يخرج إلى خارج، وأكتب عليه اسم إلهي، واسم مدينة إلهي أورشليم الجديدة النازلة من السماء من عند إلهي، واسمي الجديد.
*عالأرض كان إنسان و الآب إلاهه ... صعد إلى السماء إنسان و الآب إلاهه ... يوم القيامة إنسان و الآب الا هه*
:a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: 
*آآآآآآآخخخخ يا رااااسي*
متىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى كان االه

والله يا kimo14th الموضوع خطير جدا لاتستهين به 
هذه *جنه او نار *
انت ولد مسيحيا وانا ولد مسلما ولله الحمد على الاسلام 
*والله مانزل ديانتان من السماء *
في واحد منا اذا ضل على الدين بتاعه سوف يخلد في النار 
الناااار​ونصوصكم تشهد عليكم 
وارجع اقرأ كل حواراتي مع المسيحيه والمناظرات الخارجيه 
لم يجيبو على نص واحد 
كل الكلام استنتاجات ..والبابا والماما قالولي 

انا عندي اعمال اخرى ومشغووول جدا جدا وهذا المنتدى ياخد كل وقتي 
ولكن مافي مشكله
انت يا kimo14th اهم من وقتي ومن اعمالي  
لعل وعسى يشرح الله صدرك وينور دربك 
وحاول يا kimo14th ان تتعرف على الاسلام بشكل صحيح
انت الان عندما تريد ان تشرب ماااء 
ورأيت ثلاجة في المدرسه في العمل ..الخ
هل تشرب الماء من الماء الملوث الموجود بعد الاستعمال ام تشرب الماء من صنبور الماء الرئيسي 
ولذلك اذا اردث ان تتعرف على الاسلام لاتسمع من هنا وهناك وتأخد انطباع خاطئ من الحاقدين على هذا الدين 
والله سمعت كلام في هذا المنتدى الطيب عن الاسلام شيئ فظييييع شيئ يقشعر له الابدان ..والمشكله الناس مصدقه وفرحانه
اذا كان لك ولدان (طفلان) وواحد منهما قالك يابابا اخي اساء الي وضربي....هل تكره ولدك الاخر كرها وتأخد انطباع خاطئ وخلاااص 
ام تسأله لما ضربته ربما يكون الاخر على صواب 
صح ولا انا غلطان 
ابحث بصدق (من اناس فهمانين )
قبل ان تقول ياحسرتاه 
هدانا الله واياكم وجمهنا واياكم في جنات الفردوووس
قول آميييين


----------



## kimo14th (6 فبراير 2007)

ياياسو 

صدقنى مش هينفع كده 

انت كاتب كلام كتير اوى ........ حدد اسئلتك من غير كلام كتير لانى انا كده باتشتت 

هل سؤالك ليه المسيح هيجى يدين  البشر بالناسوت 

المفروض يبقى لاهوت بس ؟؟؟؟؟ هل ده سؤالك الاساسى 


واى اعداد تانيه .. حطها على شكل اسئله وانا هاجاوبك بس واحده واحده 


يااريت فى مداخلتك اللى جايه توضحلى سؤالك او اسئلتك من غير كل الكلام الكتير ده 

رجاء محبه


----------



## yaso (6 فبراير 2007)

:a82: :a82:
:a82: :a82: :a82: 
كتييير اي يا kimo14th
انا رديت عليك لما قلت *انتا المسيح يخضع للاب يوم الدينونه بناسونه *

وبعدين قلتلك غريبه 
متى كان اله 
على الارض (وشرحت)
عند الصعود(وشرحت)
يوم القيامه يوم الدينونه(وشرحت)

وكله من كتابه يدي والنصوص كبي بيست 
بس 

*عندك تعليق*​
**********************
*أخر تحذير *
*لامكان لهذه الجمل هنا  "المشرف"*


----------



## kimo14th (6 فبراير 2007)

صدقنى انا دماغى على قدى 

حط سؤال 

عشان اقدر اجاوبك 

وملحوظه : انا رديت عليك لما قلت انتا المسيح يخضع للاب يوم الدينونه بناسونه. مقلتش يوم الدينونه 

انا بعتلك رساله ع الخاص


----------



## yaso (6 فبراير 2007)

طيب حبيبي الغالي اعيدلك 
*انت تقول *​
ثانيا شوف لازم تقرا اى عدد فى سياقه عشان متفهمش غلط

فلو اخدت العدد 27 

"لأنه أخضع كل شيء تحت قدميه،

ولكن حينما يقول إن كل شيء قد أخضع

فواضح أنه غير الذي أخضع له الكل" [27].

اذن مامعنى ان يخضع للاب وهل هذا يقلل من المساواه بين الاب والابن ؟؟ 

ماشي انا قريت كل العدد بسياقه والعدد رقم
28 يقول ومتى أخضع له الكل *فحينئذ الابن *نفسه أيضا *سيخضع للذي أخضع له الكل *كي يكون الله الكل في الكل.

هنا الابن نفسه يخضع لمين يغضع ياكيموووو
يخضع لله 
الذي _اييه _الذي اخضع له الكل 
الابن نفسه يخضع للذي اخضع له الكل 


القديس باسيليوس

v الخطوة الأولى في السّر هي أن كل الأشياء تخضع له, وعندئذ هو نفسه يخضع لذاك الذي يُخضع كل شيء له. كما نُخضع أنفسنا لمجد جسده الذي يملك, فإن الرب نفسه في ذات السرّ يُخضع نفسه في مجد جسده لذاك الذي يُخضع كل الأشياء له. نحن نخضع لمجد جسده لكي ما نقتني المجد الذي يملكه في الجسد, حيث نصير مشابهين لجسده.

هنا يقول الرب نفسه يخضع في مجد جسده 
اي بناسوته
يوم الدينونه يخضع بناسوته للاب 

القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه

v (في الرد على أتباع أريوس وأتباع أونوميوس)

لا يتحدث الرسول عن المسيح في لاهوته بل في ناسوته, حيث أن كل المناقشة هي عن قيامة الجسد. إنه في ناسوته يخضع حيث تخضع كل البشرية للاهوت.

الله اكبر __لايتحدث بولس عن المسيح انه يخضع بلاهوته بل بناسوته
يعني يسوع يوم الدينونه لاهوت وناسوت يخضع للاب بناسوته وليس بلاهوته

أوكيمينوس Oecumenius

لماذا يتحدث بولس عن خضوع الابن للآب عندما انتهى من الحديث عن خضوع كل شيء للمسيح؟

يتحدث الرسول بطريقة عندما يتكلم عن اللاهوت وحده, وبطريقة أخرى عندما يتكلم عن التدبير الإلهي. كمثال إذ وضع النص الخاص بتجسد ربنا لا يعود يخشى بولس من الحديث عن أعماله المتواضعة الكثيرة, فإن هذه ليست غير لائقة بالمسيح المتجسد, حتى وإن بدت واضحة أنها لا يمكن أن تنطبق على اللَّه.

في النص الحالي عن أي الأمرين يتحدث؟

إذ أشار إلى موت المسيح وقيامته، وكلاهما لا ينطبقان على اللَّه فمن الواضح أنه يتحدث عن التدبير الإلهي للتجسد, الذي فيه خضع الابن للآب بإرادته. ولكن لاحظ أنه قدم تصحيحًا بقوله أن الذي أخضع كل شيء له قد استثنى نفسه من هذا الكل. هذا يعني أنه يذكرنا بأن المسيح الكلمة هو اللَّه الحقيقى. حتى لايفهم بشكل خاطىء 

استثنى نفسه ازاي وبولس يقول 
ومتى أخضع له الكل فحينئذ الابن نفسه أيضا سيخضع للذي أخضع له الكل كي يكون الله الكل في الكل.
الابن نفسه يخضع للذي اخضع له الكل

وازاي يستثني نفسه والتفاسير عاليه تقول يخضع بناسوته

وانت تقول 
النص بيتحدث عن الناسوت 

وهنا ايضا انت تقول  وتأكد انه يخضع بناسوته
طيب الحمد لله 
وانا سؤالي وين 
وين المشكله 
بقلك


----------



## yaso (6 فبراير 2007)

مش الله كما تزعمون انه تجسد ليصلب ليكفر عنكم خطاياكم
والله لاهوت تجسد واصبح ناسوت ولاهوت على الارض 
يعني الله في الارض ناسوت ولاهوت 
وكل البسق والتف والشتم كان في الناسوت وليس الاهوت 
حلو لحد هنا 

يوم القيامه يوم الدينونه يوم الحساب 
يكون برضو ناسوت ولاهوت ؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟
بيعمل اييه الناسوت يوم الدينونه 
؟؟؟
الله حل في الناسوت على الارض ليصلب
مش المفروض يكون الله يوم الدينونه لاهوت كامل 
غريييييييبه
على الارض الابن خاضع للاب ويسجد له 
وبرضو يوم الدينونه كمان ناسوت ولاهوت والناسوت يخضع للاب 
غريييييبه


----------



## yaso (7 فبراير 2007)

أخر تحذير :banned: 
لامكان لهذه الجمل هنا "المشرف"
:

أأأأأأسف يا امير 

:smil13: :smil13: :smil13:  

شايف خدودي من الخجل 

يرجى قبول معذرتي 

وانتظار ردك يا كيمو على آخر تعليق ليا 

سلام للشباب الطيبين وخاصه امير وكيمو


----------



## kimo14th (8 فبراير 2007)

yaso قال:


> مش الله كما تزعمون انه تجسد ليصلب ليكفر عنكم خطاياكم
> والله لاهوت تجسد واصبح ناسوت ولاهوت على الارض
> يعني الله في الارض ناسوت ولاهوت
> وكل البسق والتف والشتم كان في الناسوت وليس الاهوت
> ...



ياعزيزى 

لا يمكننا معاينه جوهر اللاهوت 

فى يوم الدينونه سياتى المسيح ( الاله المتجسد ) ويراه كل المسكونه 

ويدين البشر ............... ايه المشكله دلوقتى ؟

_________________
وهاحاول اجيبلك معلومات اكتر


----------



## yaso (9 فبراير 2007)

لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله 

اخي كيمو 

هل قرأت كلامي اخي كيمو 

رجعت تقلي الله المتجسد يوم الديدونه
:a82: :a82: 
يعني اعمل ايييه دلوقتي 
اشد شعري 

على العموووم هدا ليس بجواب ...واريد ان اقول كلمه ولكن ادا قلتها سوف اطرد من هدا المنتدى
المهم وصلتكم المعلومه ...

وربيا يوفقك ياكيمو في دراستك 
ويهديك للحق

منتظر ردكم على اسالتي 
هل الخطيئه تورث

موضوع الناسوت والاهوت 

ويرجى قرآئه الموضوع من اوله الى آخرة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## kimo14th (9 فبراير 2007)

ماهو ياياسو سؤالك ملوش معنى ؟؟ 

قلتلك المسيح هيدين البشر يوم الدينونه ( الاله المتجسد ) 

لاننا لا نستطيع رؤيه جوهر اللاهوت 
وهاجيبلك معلومات اكتر بكره ان شاء الله 


وبالنسبه للسؤال الاساسى 

الخطيه نفسها لاتورث ولكن الطبيعه الفاسده ورثناها ,, طبيعه فعل الخطيه ( اسلاميا : النفس اماره بالسوء )

وهابقى اقرا موضوع اللاهوت والناسوت 

ربنا يوفقك وينور طريقك 

سلام ونعمه


----------



## yaso (9 فبراير 2007)

برضو مصر على سلام ونعمه
:a82: 
مش اتفقنا السلام عليكم 
وبعديين ياكيمو ...ازعل منك ولا ايييه 

خلاااص انتا قلت الخطيئه لاتورث 
تمام 
متقليش آدم اخطا والخطيئه في حق الله وماااااااااداااااااااااام الخطيئه في حق لابد من كفاارره ..الخ
لا لا لا لا 
هدا استنتاج من الطراز الاول لايحمل اي نص من فم يسوع الطاهر 

آآآآآآآآآآآدم اخطا آآآآآآآآآآآآآدم  يموت 
متفقيييين ؟؟!؟

اسلاميات 
((( كل نفس بما كسبت رهينة))

مسيحيات 
النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب و الاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن بر البار عليه يكون و شر الشرير عليه يكون

اذن ايييييين الصلب ...مافائده الصلب ....مادام الخطيئه لم تورث



ماهو ياياسو سؤالك ملوش معنى ؟؟​
يوجد فرق ياكيمو ياحبيبي
هل سؤالي ملوش معنى 
ولا سؤالي 
ملوش جوااااب 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
انا *ما*قلتلك اوصفلي جوهر الله 
هدا الشيئ لا احد يعرفه ..وانا ماسالت هدا الشئ 

انا بقلك ...وبعيد ...وانا متأكد انك فاااهم سؤالي واضح 
انت قلت ان يسوع يخضع لله يوم الدينونه بناسوته ....صح 
ويخضع (من نصوصكم )للذي يخضع له الكل

هل تعلم ماذا يعني هذا الكلام ياكيمو 
ارجع للتفاصيل فوووق عشان ما اكرر

وبعدين ياكيمو هوا حيدين العالم ازااي ؟؟؟
ازاااااي 
حيغضع لله وبعدين يقول لله عن ازنك ايها الاب انا عايز ادين العالم 
:a82: :a82: 
يا كيمووو المووضوع اخطر من كده والله الموضوع خطيير 
جنه او ناااااااااار 
هل تعلم ماذا يعني نار الاخره 
الله اعد للكفار  خالدين فيها 
خلووووود بلا مووووووت 
بلا مووووووت 
هل انت متخيل خطوره الموقف 
لو واحد انسان يعذب انسان ويحرقه يكون العذاب مؤلم وبشع 
مابالك الله يعذب انسان 
كيف يكون العذاب 
خالق السماوات والارض يعذب واحد كفر به 

ونقطه مهمه يا كيمو 
الله لايخلق انسان ويميته ويعذبه 
لااااااااا
لابد ان يبعث له رسل كثيرووون 
واحد واثنان وثلاثه 

وانا الان بلغتك الرساله 
ونصوصكم تشهد عليكم 

اللهم اني بلغت اللهم فشهد

والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

*اللهم لاتجعلها صرخه في وادي ولازوبعه في فنجان 
اسال الله لكم الهدايه من كل قلبي *

yaso اخوكم


----------



## kimo14th (9 فبراير 2007)

( خلاااص انتا قلت الخطيئه لاتورث
تمام
متقليش آدم اخطا والخطيئه في حق الله وماااااااااداااااااااااام الخطيئه في حق لابد من كفاارره ..الخ
لا لا لا لا
هدا استنتاج من الطراز الاول لايحمل اي نص من فم يسوع الطاهر

آآآآآآآآآآآدم اخطا آآآآآآآآآآآآآدم يموت
متفقيييين ؟؟!؟

اسلاميات
((( كل نفس بما كسبت رهينة))

مسيحيات
النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب و الاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن بر البار عليه يكون و شر الشرير عليه يكون

اذن ايييييين الصلب ...مافائده الصلب ....مادام الخطيئه لم تورث ) 

ايه ياعم ياسو هو انا مش قلتلك اننا ورثنا طبيعه فعل الخطيه 

يعنى بخطيه ادم دخل امكانيه فعل الخطيه للبشر 

يعنى خلاص هنخطىء هنخطىء ...... لم نعد على صوره الله ومثاله 

وعشان كده حصل الفداء بالصلب .......  ( لم نرث خطيه ادم , ورثنا طبيعه فعل الخطيه ) 

___________________ 

بالنسبه لسؤالك .... فصدقنى ملوش معنى 

يعنى ايه الناسوت يخضع ويرجع يستاذن والكلام ده ياياسو 

قلتلك ( يسوع المسيح ) هو الاله المتجسد الفادى الديان ..

اللى هيدين شخص السيد المسيح ( بلاهوته ) وهنشوفه ازاى .. هنشوفه بالناسوت ..


----------



## yaso (10 فبراير 2007)

خلاص ياكيمو وصلتني المعلومه (الناسوت والاهوت يوم الدينونه)
سألتك اكثر من مرة وجواباتك عرفت شو معناها 
*وخلي القارئ يحكم* 

وفي عندي سؤالين عشان اوضحلك 
الاول 
هل آدم تاب من الخطيئه ولا ماتاب 



والسؤال التاني 
طيب نحن ورثنا هذه الخطيئه ..صح
خطئه آآآآآدم

والمسيح صلب على الصليب ليكفر عنا طبيعه هذه الخطيئه
السؤال ويين 

كيف كال الناس قبل صلب المسيح وبعد صلب المسيح 
هل ذهبت اثر هذه الخطيئه 
هل صار الناس ماشاء الله عليهم ميه ميه 
ماسبب هذا الشر الي شايفينه اليوم معا انو صلب وخلاااص؟؟
سواء من آمن بالمسيح ولي ما آمن بالمسيح

وضح السؤال ولا ماوضح 
اذا ما وضح بعيدلك

وبعدييين بخصوص ان المسيح هو الديان
هذا الكلام غير صحيح
وانشاء الله رح اثبتلك بالمشاركات القادمه 
لما ييجي وقتها عشان ما يضيح الموضوع الاساسي


----------



## answer me muslims (10 فبراير 2007)

ايه يايسو انت متعرفش ان الاسلام يؤمن بتوريث خطيئه ادم؟


----------



## yaso (10 فبراير 2007)

لم احصل على جواب على اسألتي 

وضع نصوصك اخي بارك الله فيييك


----------



## answer me muslims (10 فبراير 2007)

> وضع نصوصك اخي بارك الله فيييك


من عنيا الاتنين
انظر معى
نص الحديث
‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن طريف بن خليفة البجلي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن فضيل ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو مالك الأشجعي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي حازم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏وأبو مالك ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ربعي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏حذيفة ‏ ‏قالا ‏ 
‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يجمع الله تبارك وتعالى الناس فيقوم المؤمنون حتى ‏ ‏تزلف ‏ ‏لهم الجنة فيأتون ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏فيقولون يا أبانا استفتح لنا الجنة فيقول وهل أخرجكم من الجنة إلا خطيئة أبيكم ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏لست بصاحب ذلك اذهبوا إلى ابني ‏ ‏إبراهيم ‏ ‏خليل ‏ ‏الله قال فيقول ‏ ‏إبراهيم ‏ ‏لست بصاحب ذلك إنما كنت خليلا من وراء وراء اعمدوا إلى ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏الذي كلمه الله تكليما فيأتون ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فيقول لست بصاحب ذلك اذهبوا إلى ‏ ‏عيسى ‏ ‏كلمة الله وروحه فيقول ‏ ‏عيسى ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏لست بصاحب ذلك فيأتون ‏ ‏محمدا ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فيقوم فيؤذن له وترسل الأمانة والرحم فتقومان جنبتي الصراط يمينا وشمالا فيمر أولكم كالبرق قال قلت بأبي أنت وأمي أي شيء كمر البرق قال ألم تروا إلى البرق كيف يمر ويرجع في طرفة عين ثم كمر الريح ثم كمر الطير ‏ ‏وشد ‏ ‏الرجال ‏ ‏تجري بهم أعمالهم ونبيكم قائم على الصراط يقول رب سلم سلم حتى تعجز أعمال العباد حتى يجيء الرجل فلا يستطيع السير إلا زحفا قال وفي حافتي الصراط ‏ ‏كلاليب ‏ ‏معلقة مأمورة بأخذ من أمرت به ‏ ‏فمخدوش ‏ ‏ناج ‏ ‏ومكدوس ‏ ‏في النار والذي نفس ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏بيده إن قعر جهنم لسبعون خريفا ‏ 

http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/D...E1%CD%CF%ED%CB
طيب هنيجى للحديث ده هنلقيه بيتكلم عن الشفاعه وان بعض الناس سوف تاذهب للانبياء والرسول حتى يطلبو الشفاعه هنيجى هنلقى ان بعض الناس ذهبت الى ادم عليه السلام فقال لهم الم يخرجكم من الجنه الا خطيئه اباكم انا لست بصاحب ذالك افهمهلكم بالبلدى شويه يعنى الناس راحو يستنجدو بادم فقال لهم ياجماعه انتو ملقتوش غيرى انا ياجماعه هو فى حد طلعكم من الجنه غيرى شوفلكم حد تانى سوالى هنا ما ذنبنا نحن البشر ان نخرج ونحرم من الجنه بسسب خطيئه لم نفعلها ومع العلم ان القران يقول لا تاخذو وزرة من وزرة اخرى هل خطيئه ادم موروثه للبشر وهل كلام القران هو الغلط ام كلام الحديث وشكرا ملحوظه كلام القران وكلام الحديث المفروض انهم كلام الله


----------



## kimo14th (10 فبراير 2007)

yaso قال:


> خلاص ياكيمو وصلتني المعلومه (الناسوت والاهوت يوم الدينونه)
> سألتك اكثر من مرة وجواباتك عرفت شو معناها
> *وخلي القارئ يحكم*
> 
> ...



اوكى وخليها فى موضوع جديد


----------



## kimo14th (10 فبراير 2007)

answer me muslims قال:


> ايه يايسو انت متعرفش ان الاسلام يؤمن بتوريث خطيئه ادم؟



ياهلا وسهلا  

انسر باشا شخصيا 

منور المكان 

مش منور العماره  :smil12:


----------



## answer me muslims (10 فبراير 2007)

اهلا بيك ياحبيبى انت المنور المنتدى


----------



## yaso (12 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

ما الجديد من كلامك اخي 

كل العالم بمختلف الاديان تعرف ان آدم اخرج من الجنه بسبب خطيئته 
نحن المسلمون 
نؤمن بان آدم اخطاوبسسب الخطيئة طرد من الجنه 

وانتم المسيحيين 
تؤمنون بان آدم اخطا وبسبب الخطيئه طرد من الجنه

هذا شئ ليس بجديد 
وازيدك من الشعر بيت 
انتا جايب حديث على ان آدم أخطا وكاننا لا نعرف ان آدم أخطا

وانا بعطيك آيه كمان من عندي ان آدم اخطا والله اخرجه من الجنه بسبب الخطيئه ما المشكله
(( فازلهما الشيطان عنها واخرجهما مما كانا فيه فقلنا اهبطو ))

وفي آيات واحاديث كثيره تقول ان آدم اخطا وطرد من الجنه مش عارف ماهي المشكله 

انت تقول لي 

ا*يه يايسو انت متعرفش ان الاسلام يؤمن بتوريث خطيئه ادم؟*

انا حسبتك حتجبلي نص اننا *ورثنا خطيئه *آدم كما قلت انت

نحن متشابهبن بان آدم اخطا وبسبب هذه الخطيئه طرد آدم من الخطيه 


ولكن مختلفين بشغله بل باستنتاج فلسفي من حضراتكم لايحمل اي نص من فم يسوع الطاهر لايحمل اي نص من الذي جاااااااي عشان يصلب بسبب خطيئه آآآآآآآدم 
والفلسفه تقوول 
بما ان آدم اخطا والخطيئه في حق الله والله غير محدود اذا لابد من كفاره غير محدوده ومافي حد غير محدود الا الله فلا بد ان الله يصلب على الصليب ليكفر عن كل البشر

ما رايك هل هذا كلام يقبله العقل السليم 

اسلامنا وقرآننا مافي غلط 
اسلامنا يخاطب عقلك ويقول 
(( لاتزر وازره وزر اخرى ))

ويقول 
(( كل نفس بما كيبت رهينه))

وكتابكم يقول 
النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب و الاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن بر البار عليه يكون و شر الشرير عليه يكون

ولكنكم والمصيبه الكبرى تستنتجو استنتاج كل شي 

انتظر رد شريطة يكون رد منطقي 
وخصوصا على سؤالي الاساسي 
وسؤال الناسوت والاهوت الذي لم يجاوبني احد عليه
والاسئه الاخيره 
بخصوص توبه آدم وسلام للحلويييييييين 
yasooooo


----------



## yaso (18 فبراير 2007)

انا منتظر جوابكم اخوتي 

عن سؤالي الاساسي هل الخطيئه تورث 

وكيف يخضع يسوع يوم الدينونه بناسوته 

يعني يرضيكم تسيبوني ضايع كده

___________________________________________

وانا لييه فتحت هذا الموضوع  هل الخطيئة تورث 

لان دين المسيحيه قائم عليه من دون خطيئه لايوجد صلب لايوجد مسيحيه

اساس المسيحيه الخطيئه الاصليه 

_________________________________________________

ياعم انسه ده كله ...لو كان عايزين تبخلو علي بالاجابه ماشي ربنا يسامحكم 

بس قلولي (((هل آدم تاب من خطيئته ولا ماتاب ))))

وهل الله قبل توبته ولا لاء 

صافي يالبن صافي ياقشطه​


----------



## kimo14th (18 فبراير 2007)

yaso قال:


> انا منتظر جوابكم اخوتي
> 
> عن سؤالي الاساسي هل الخطيئه تورث
> 
> ...



بالله عليك ياياسو  بعد 40 مشاركه ومعرفتش اجابه سؤالك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yaso (19 فبراير 2007)

طيب يا كيمو ولا تزعل ...خلي قارئ الموضوع من اوله هوا الي يحكم 

عدل ...عدل ولا مش عدل

وخلي قارئ موضوع الناسوت يوم الدينونه هوا الي يحكم 

انا يمكن اكون ما بفهم ...والقارئ ماذا يقول 

________________________________________


ولكن رد علي ربنا يخليك يا كيمووووو

هل آدم تاب ولا ماتاب 

رجاء منك ياكيمو ان تقتبس هذا السؤال وترد بنعم او لا فقط مش عايز شرح 
نعم ولا لاء 

والسؤال الاخر 
هل الله قبل توبته ولا لاء 

بنفس الرجاء 
والجواب بنعم ولا لاء 

اي رايك عدل ولا مش عدل 

وسلام للحلويييييييييين


----------



## Twin (19 فبراير 2007)

*يغلق*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااي أخي ياسو*

*بعد فترة من الجدل كالعادةسأعود لأتقمص دور المشرف*
*وأيضاً سأجيب بدل من الأخ كيموو*​ 


yaso قال:


> طيب يا كيمو ولا تزعل ...خلي قارئ الموضوع من اوله هوا الي يحكم
> 
> عدل ...عدل ولا مش عدل
> 
> ...




*ما دمت تركت الحكم للقارئ *
*فسأغلق الموضوع فوراً*
*ودع القارئ يحكم*

*وبالنسبة لأسئلتك أنت أرد الأجابة  "نعم أو لا" وستكون هكذا*​ 



yaso قال:


> هل آدم تاب ولا ماتاب


 
*نعم* ​


yaso قال:


> والسؤال الاخر
> هل الله قبل توبته ولا لاء



*نعم* *ولكن ....*
*يجب تنفيذ العدل الإلهي بموته *
*فهو مات جسدياً وأدبياً وأبدياً *
*الي أن جاء المسيح وسبي سبياً وحرر أدم من الموت الأبدي*
*بموته الكفاري علي عود الصليب*​ 
*يغلق *​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------

